# Does this look like a Hav to you?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just saw this dog on Craigslist..
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/943296263.html
What do you think?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He looks like a Hav to me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too - I agree!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm...that's what I thought.
I'll e-mail them and get some more info.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know...but he sure is cute!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Absolutely is a Hav.
Arlene


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like a hav... to me


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

You should send it to Havanese Rescue and have them check it out.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mybella said:


> You should send it to Havanese Rescue and have them check it out.


Yep, that was the plan :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He looks so much like Paige and Jester!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe Todd needs a brother...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Maybe Todd needs a brother...


Pffftt...ound: 
NO!!!! 
Actually, I would love to keep him but my DH hasn't made his way over to my side of the fence yet...he's not what you would call a dog person 
So,for now, I foster.....we'll see what happens in the future :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, maybe a foster brother for now...lol. He is a really cute dog! 
My dh is kind of the same way...Maggie is the only dog he adores (our female GSD)...and Gracie doesn't help by making me her person...lol...she ignores him for the most part. LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, He so looks like a havanese! I wonder why he's been handed around...and why they think he's got SO much energy? He's so close to me...If you hear more about him, let us know, just 'cause, okay? (I sure wouldn't want the energy level of a hyper dog like a Jack Russel or such.) But, I can't help but wonder about this little guy, too...

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

P.S. Eva, I'd think another dog of your own would be a whole lot easier on your husband than fostering! Whew, that is a lot of work and emotional energy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe all the energy has to do with RLH. Izzy goes from 0 to 90 then back to 0.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> P.S. Eva, I'd think another dog of your own would be a whole lot easier on your husband than fostering! Whew, that is a lot of work and emotional energy!


I haven't heard back from the owners or HRI yet but when I do I'll be sure to let you know...Or you could just e-mail them and take a lookie for yourself :biggrin1: 
Fostering is less permanent that owning so my DH isn't as concerned about it. 
It hasn't been nearly as emotional draining as I thought that it would be. 
I just keep my mind set on doing the best thing for the dogs. It's worked out well for everyone


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, I just couldn't resist...sent an e-mail just to get some more info.

Sheri


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a cutie! Something about his face and expression says, "I'm a hav!!"


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, I just couldn't resist...sent an e-mail *just to get some more info.*
> Sheri


 Just a little info huh? ound:
I can already see where this is heading :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, 
Ha! Well, I slipped by on that close call! :bolt: 
it is a Chinese Crested, born in April, marking issues. Not interested there for a permanent addition. I wonder why he didn't say what it was on Craigs? It is papered, he said....
Any way. Just Tucker and me so far. 
(Whew!)

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just recieved an e-mail and they say that he's a Chinese Crested Powderpuff? Who woulda' thunk it? :suspicious:
They say that he's about 7 months old, not neutered and may need work done on his teeth? 
He marks in the house(the reason that they aren't keeping him) and the "small rehoming fee" is $450 (but may be negotiable) 
It kinda looked like they didn't read my e-mail but sent out a generic form letter to everyone since they didn't answer any of my questions...who knows??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Evan,
Ha, we posted at about the same time! "Small rehoming fee..?!" Lots of issues.
Yeah, I wondered about it too...I sent back info on checking into rescue and Seattle Purebred's group for specializing in Cresteds.

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri, is this the letter they sent you (I erased the phone #)

My mom is handicapped, the dog was born in April, my mom got from someone because she had lost her dogs (old age), and needed a small dog. She really loved the dog my wife and I had, but we were unable to give to her because we were rescuing him and had to wait til the owners gave up rights fully. So when we were given permission, gave to my mom, and these two dogs quickly became more than she could handle. This is a Chinese Crested Powderpuff, I guess is papered and everything, not neutered, were about to until she decided to find a home should someone want to mate with their puppy, etc. Should have up to date shots, has a habit of marking in the house, reason why mom could not handle, but was not helped by fact that puppy we gave her did this too, so am pretty sure could be corrected. Is crate trained, good around kids, my daughter is 10 months and around all the time, good with cats, she has a cat he likes to play with, and is in good health. My wife is a licensed Veterinary technician and she says there may need to be work with teeth, but otherwise in great condition. We are very honest and forthcoming with info on this dog because want him to go to the right home, you can contact me, Joe, @.

My mom is placing a fee at 450, which will cover a portion of what she paid, and will include a small kennel for the dog for your use if you need it. We are definitely open to some negotiation though for a great home, so please let me know, and whoever has the best offer, not necessarily monetary, will let you know, thank you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, Yep, that is it. Mass e-mail, or at least to the two of us. How scary that they are willing to sell it to someone for breeding. Grrr.

Sheri

I'm surprised to find out its breed, too! I was way off base, figuring it was at least part Hav!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, Yep, that is it. Mass e-mail, or at least to the two of us. How scary that they are willing to sell it to someone for breeding. Grrr.
> 
> Sheri
> 
> I'm surprised to find out its breed, too! I was way off base, figuring it was at least part Hav!


I know, how sad that he may end up being bred. 
I've never seen such a fluffy powderpuff before...I still say he looks more Hav than Chinese Crested. 
Hopefully he finds a good home.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Chinese crested? Wow. I thought they were usually half-naked, LOL.

Okay, I just looked for pics on Google images and found some "hairy" Chinese cresteds - now I can believe it. They are leggier than Havs.

Sheri, we'll all be watching this space for your #2! :biggrin1:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I would love a powder puff...but 5 is plenty!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I always thought Crested's (is that a word) were hairless but this web site says different. Look at these pictures if you didn't know better you would think it was a hav puppy.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/chinesecrestedphotos4.htm


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog and a great find in Seattle. Someone up there go for it!!!! He looks like a Hav to me.

Karla, I must tell you how gorgeous I think your German Shepherds are. I have wanted one my entire life. Was exposed to several good family ones in the 50's that friends had as a child~~they were THE family dog at the time. Remember Rin Tin Tin? (this does date me, LOL). But now I'm too old for such a big, high-powered dog, so I will have to enjoy looking at yours vicariously. They are fabulous.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Amy...I love my shepherds, especially my female Maggie...she is the best!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow..the pictures on that site are amazing! 
I can't believe how much they look like Hav's. 
They look like they have longer legs though. 
They are pretty darn cute!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Petfinder sometimes has Chinese Crested - hairless and powerpuff. That's how I learned that some come with "clothes". The Powerpuffs are kinda cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've heard not so good things about them as a breed, though...although the gal on the site posted here was sure in love with hers! But, the few I've known of were not house-breakable (is that a word?)--I suppose it could have been the people training them, but, these same people have had other dogs with no problems. You see them in shelter/rescues a lot with the notation "not housetrained."

They are cute-the hairy ones--but, boy, I wouldn't want a breed that tends to be very difficult to train.

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter's yorkie is a marker...just impossible to train...so he has to wear a belly-band most of the time...she has a lot of cute prints. It is a bummer, but she works around it with the bands...


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Powderpuff Land*

I posted about a possible Havanese on Craig's List. Emailed them for more info, since they posted very little. Apparently it is a Chinese Crested Powderpuff...interesting. Four month old male. I had no idea they existed. I had no idea Washington had so many of these critters needing homes.

Michelle Alberts


----------

